# first time work with CNC Router



## rambo900 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a UPDATED NEW 2518B NEW CNC ROUTER ENGRAVER DRILLING/MILLING MACHINE ai I have setup in the software Mach3 for my router and I have Eagle PCB and the gcode software all setup ready to go I have watch youtube on CNC Router to get a understanding how the router work. Do I need to have the cutter set above the board and reset z axis 0 in the mach3


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Warren. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gary_nc (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes Z zero needs to be set with the tool just touching the top of the pcb, I do not understand the other things you said but, I'd be happy to help you


----------



## Gary_nc (Jan 20, 2010)

rambo900 said:


> I am going to make single side and double side board can I place the PCB any where on the router table is there any setup before I start the router. Can I start the router on the side of the PCB or do I need to be in the Center of the Board. I just what to make sure the cutter when I route in the right place.


Yes you can place the pcb anywhere you would like, you will have to set your x and y work offsets, it can be to a corner or in the middle of your part, where ever you would like to set it. When doing double sided anything you will have to have a way to realign it perfectly, usually by cutting the part bigger and placing dowel pins through holes you have cut on the first side into your sacrificial board and when cutting the second side the part can be cut to the finished size. Have you read the manual for Mach3?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Rambo,

This video might help you understand how to set the Zero point for your work piece. Using the Makers Guide

Bill

Using The Makers Guide - YouTube


----------



## Gary_nc (Jan 20, 2010)

The most likely cause of the size difference is that the router is set to inches and eagle is set to metric, go into mach3 config then select native units and set it to metric, also make sure that in your gcode there is a G21 and not G20


----------



## Gary_nc (Jan 20, 2010)

rambo900 said:


> yes the mach3 was set for metric and I check Eagle gcode is G21


Ok, The next most likely cause is the steps per unit is not set correctly. Go into mach3 and the settings page or ALT6, just above the reset button where it says set steps per unit use that to calibrate all your axis, I haven't looked at the mach manual in years but I think this is covered in it, as well as how to calculate the steps per unit


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

You might want to check out the CNC section of the Australian based Woodworkforums.
Lots of owners of 6040 type machines, you might find someone close to you who is willing to help.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

rambo900 said:


> I have calibrate all the axis and the router has the same problem I have give up and i am not going to try to set up the router again i may have to go back and make my PCB the old way it a bit more work but less problem i may not come back to this forum site I need time to work out what to do with the CNC Router


Dont give up. If you want to talk on Skype I will help you get going.

Bill


----------



## rambo900 (Sep 13, 2013)

rambo900 said:


> I have a UPDATED NEW 2518B NEW CNC ROUTER ENGRAVER DRILLING/MILLING MACHINE ai I have setup in the software Mach3 for my router and I have Eagle PCB and the gcode software all setup ready to go I have watch youtube on CNC Router to get a understanding how the router work. Do I need to have the cutter set above the board and reset z axis 0 in the mach3


I was just told the UPDATED NEW 2518B NEW CNC ROUTER ENGRAVER DRILLING/MILLING MACHINE ai can not work on laptop it must be a Desktop Computer with LPT Port and setup the Mach3 from the manual


----------



## rambo900 (Sep 13, 2013)

GaryNc said:


> Yes Z zero needs to be set with the tool just touching the top of the pcb, I do not understand the other things you said but, I'd be happy to help you


I been told the Router can not work with the Laptop is must be a Desktop Computer with a LPT Port


----------



## rambo900 (Sep 13, 2013)

GaryNc said:


> Ok, The next most likely cause is the steps per unit is not set correctly. Go into mach3 and the settings page or ALT6, just above the reset button where it says set steps per unit use that to calibrate all your axis, I haven't looked at the mach manual in years but I think this is covered in it, as well as how to calculate the steps per unit


I setup the calibrate on all the axis and the same thing will not work and I just found that the LPT on my Laptop has a Problem


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

rambo900 said:


> I been told the Router can not work with the Laptop is must be a Desktop Computer with a LPT Port


Most Laptop computers do not have a consistent voltage on the LPT port. If the voltage does not go high enough, Mach3 can't tell if something changed. If that happens then a signal gets missed...... That is why you must test a laptops output before depending on it.

Most people either use a desktop PC with a parallel port or they use a USB or ethernet, step controller board like the Smoothstepper from Warp9. As PC get more advanced it is getting harder to find one with a parallel port. 

Bill
THE MAKERS GUIDE


----------



## rambo900 (Sep 13, 2013)

bgriggs said:


> Most Laptop computers do not have a consistent voltage on the LPT port. If the voltage does not go high enough, Mach3 can't tell if something changed. If that happens then a signal gets missed...... That is why you must test a laptops output before depending on it.
> 
> Most people either use a desktop PC with a parallel port or they use a USB or ethernet, step controller board like the Smoothstepper from Warp9. As PC get more advanced it is getting harder to find one with a parallel port.
> 
> ...


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Most new routers are now USB or ethernet. However, there are thosands of old machines which use parallel port. 

You can add a USB motion card to an existing parallel port controller. The Smoothstepper is the most popular. Home

Bill


----------



## rambo900 (Sep 13, 2013)

rambo900 said:


> I was just told the UPDATED NEW 2518B NEW CNC ROUTER ENGRAVER DRILLING/MILLING MACHINE ai can not work on laptop it must be a Desktop Computer with LPT Port and setup the Mach3 from the manual


I have now setup a Desktop Computer LPT1 for the UPDATED NEW 2518B NEW CNC ROUTER ENGRAVER DRILLING/MILLING MACHINE ai and setup the Mach3 software I still have a problem with the X,Y will not move but it shows in the mach3 ok with the gcode display. The x,Y axis stay in one spot Don't move


----------

